# Edifier S330D *vs* Logitech Z623 *vs* Logitech Z2300 *vs* Altec Lansing MX6021



## anarchoi (Jul 30, 2011)

Ok well i just spent the whole day looking for speakers on the internet. Not i can't decide which one to pick, so i need your suggestions and i'd like to hear if anyone had experience with those speakers.

The speakers will be hooked on a HDTV in my room. Will be used 75% to watch movies and 25% to listen music. No gaming at all.

I'm open to hear more suggestions, but my budget is around $150.... $180 is really the maximum i'm willing to spend

here's my choices :

Edifier S330D
- 125$
- 72W RMS (18w per speaker)
- Optical input
- 40W subwoofer ( 6.5” )
- 85 db
- Frequency Respense: 55Hz - 20KHz

Logitech Z623
- 135$
- THX
- 200 watts RMS
- 130 watts subwoofer
- 35 watts each speakers
- 95 db

Logitech Z2300
- 180$
- THX
- 200 watts RMS
- 120 watts subwoofer ( 8'' )
- 40 watts each speakers
- 117 db
- Frequency response: 35 Hz–20 kHz

Altec Lansing Expressionist Ultra MX6021
- 160$
- Don't like design, so it wouldnt be my first choice
- 200 watts RMS
- 66 watts rms each speakers
- 106 db


Corsair Gaming Audio Series SP2500
- 230$
- 230 watts RMS
- 8'' subwoofer


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

anarchoi said:


> Ok well i just spent the whole day looking for speakers on the internet. Not i can't decide which one to pick, so i need your suggestions and i'd like to hear if anyone had experience with those speakers.
> 
> The speakers will be hooked on a HDTV in my room. Will be used 75% to watch movies and 25% to listen music. No gaming at all.
> 
> ...


Hello,
Those all appear to be Computer Speakers. I am not sure if you are planning on doing an HTPC Setup or whatnot. In all honesty, I have no experience with any of these Brands as they seem to be PC Speakers.
Perhaps someone else with experience with any of these Speakers will be able to chime in.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## anarchoi (Jul 30, 2011)

Well i only have experience with computer speakers so i decided to pick computer speakers but they will be hooked on my HDTV without a computer, just a media player. I'm open to other suggestions but my budget is around $200 maximum

I already own Logitech Z5500 speakers (5.1) and i use it for my home cinema... i am very satisfacted...

Apparently Logitech Z2300 and Z623 is the 2.1 version of Logitech Z5500


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

With $200 to work with, I'd go with the logitechs. If you wanted a system you could expand, you could go wig an inexpensive, yet capable pair of traditional speakers (behringer b2030p, infinity primus, the pioneers at bestbuy), power them with a $50 t-amp, and add a sub down the road.


----------

